# me too Postings  outlets.de



## technofreak (26 April 2010)

Fortsetzung von http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ft-fuer-zahlungsmanagement-80.html#post313308


für User, die zum zigtenmal dasselbe Problem  melden möchten


----------



## stro-mer (26 April 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Hallo zusammen,

die nächste Runde beginnt :sun:

Heute kam per Mail die Aufforderung

 *letztmals außergerichtlich*

vom Inkassobüro.

Wie schreibt ein Admin hier so gerne:
Nachbars Hund hat mal wieder gebellt. 

In den nächsten Tagen werden sich bestimmt wieder viele über das bellen beschweren.

Viele Grüße
stromer


----------



## mackiemcdown (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Hallo

dachte schon ich hätte Ruhe vor denen, denn seit dem 13.04.2010 nach der letzten Mahnung per E-Mail und Post kam nichts mehr, aber wenn ich das so von einem Inkassobüro lese wird sich bestimmt noch was tun.
werde mich bei Neuigkeiten wieder melden.

Gruß
mackiemcdown


----------



## technofreak (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



mackiemcdown schrieb:


> , aber wenn ich das so von einem Inkassobüro lese wird sich bestimmt noch was tun.


na und?  welcher  Straßenköter  kläfft, ist doch völlig egal

>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## mackiemcdown (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

habe ja mit weiteren Schreiben, sei es per Mail oder per Post, keine Probleme, hab so lange die Füße still gehalten und werde es auch weiter tun, nerven tut es trotzdem.

mackiemcdown


----------



## technofreak (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Gegen Belästigung  durch Mahndrohmüll per Email hilft  ein richtig eingestellter  Spamfilter. 
Mahnmüll in Papierform findet kostengünstige und  umweltfreundliche Entsorgung 
 in  der grünen/blauen Wertstofftonne


----------



## mackiemcdown (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

ich hatte eigentlich schon mal einen ähnlichen Fall mit ABCload oder was für Namen die sich alles gegeben haben, immer der selbe Verein, ging bis zum Mahnschreiben dieser Anwältin K. G. und dann war Ruhe, kein Inkassobüro wie angedroht oder irgendetwas vom Gericht, also warum sollte ich, oder wir Betroffenen hier die Ruhe verlieren?:-p

mackiemcdown


----------



## technofreak (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Kläffer,  die erschrecken sollen. 
Die Drohung mit dem Gericht ist die seit fünf  Jahren wie eine  tibetanische Gebetsmühle
 runtergeleierte Luftnummer. 

Ein halbes Dutzend mal haben sie es in fünf Jahren bei Millionen Betroffener versucht,
 sich jedesmal Ohrfeigen abgeholt  und seit längerem habe sie es  überhaupt nicht mehr versucht.


----------



## mackiemcdown (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

aber leider fallen immer noch viele Betroffene auf deren Machenschaften rein


----------



## technofreak (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Dieses "Geschäftsmodell" basiert darauf, dass 10-30% aus Angst oder Unwissenheit zahlen. 
Auf echte juristische Auseinandersetzungen lassen sie es so gut wie nie drauf ankommen, warum auch.

Bei  zigtausenden Mahndrohmüllschreiben  ( teilweise bis zu einer Million) kann man
 sich leicht ausrechnen, dass dieser "Mehrwertanteil" mehr als ausreichend ist,  um  ein Leben in Luxus zu führen. 

Das eigentliche Problem und  Ursache für dieses *nur* in Deutschland existierende Abzockmodell liegt ganz woanders.
>> Abzocke und kein Ende. Was ist zu tun - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Las Vegas (25 Mai 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Hallo 
Bin ganz neu Hier und habe heute mein erstes schreiben (Zahlungserinnerung) von outlate bekommen
wollte jetzt fragen was man machen soll?
soll ich den ein Widersprucheinlegen oder soll ich gar nichts machen?


MFG 

Las Vegas


----------



## webwatcher (25 Mai 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Las Vegas schrieb:


> soll ich den ein Widersprucheinlegen oder soll ich gar nichts machen?


Wer nichts tut, kann auch nichts falsch machen
Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der den Müll in die Tonne getreten hat. 

Gezahlt wird nur aus Angst oder Unwissenheit.

btw. Da du  den Thread  gefunden hast, wie wäre es mit Lesen?


----------



## Fred vom Jupiter (29 Mai 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Ich habe mich nun extra hier angemeldet, um meine Nöte teilen zu können.

Meine Frau hat sich vor Monaten bei outlets.de angemeldet mit den viel zitierten Folgen. Gestern kam nach mehreren Mahnungen das Schreiben der RAZ.
Das Ganze wird für meine Frau zur Nervenprobe, weil sie andauernd meint, dass dieser dubiose Verein im Recht sei. Natürlich weiß ich es aufgrund vieler Internetforen besser. Und ich werde die Zahlung beharrlich verweigern (derzeit 140 Euro).

Dummerweise haben wir auf die erste Zahlungserinnerung eine Antwortmail an outlets.de geschrieben und um Aufhebung des Vertrags gebeten. Würde ich nach eingehender Recherche nun nicht mehr tun.
Auf eine weitere Mahnung habe ich mit einem Standardschreiben meinen Widerspruch eingelegt und um Beendigung der Sache gebeten (extra per Einschreiben mit Rückschein).
Wie überall zu lesen, ließ man sich auch darauf überhaupt nicht ein, sondern schickt weiterhin munter Mahnungen, nun auch per Anwältin.

Mich ärgern an dieser Sache mehrere Dinge:
- Wie kann es sein, dass solche - [ edit] auf diese Weise in unserem Land zu Geld kommen?
- Wie kann es sein, dass solche Leute alles per Normalsendung schicken, ich aber meinen Widerspruch mit teurem Einschreiben schicken muss?

Außerdem bin ich fest entschlossen, diesem Treiben nicht weiterhin tatenlos zuzusehen. Ich möchte Anzeige erstatten und mich wehren. Leider finde ich hierzu keinerlei Anhaltspunkte im Netz. Wenn viele das nur aussitzen oder manche gar zahlen, ändert sich nicht das Geringste.

Als ich vor längerer Zeit bei unserer örtlichen Polizei angerufen habe, hatte ich eine Dame am Telefon, der nichts Besseres einfiel, als mir zum Zahlen zu raten. Die hatte keine Ahnung. Die Experten waren allerdings nicht im Hause zu diesem Zeitpunkt. In der kommenden Woche werde ich es nochmal versuchen.

Offensichtlich werden wir die gerufenen Geister nicht mehr los!


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Taschendiebstahl ist so alt wie die Menschheit. Den wird man auch nicht los.

Solange man mit schwachsinnigen Erpressungen von Ahnungslosen echtes Geld eintreiben kann, wird es diese Masche geben.

Die Schwachen in der Gesellschaft haben keine Lobby. Denen helfen weder das Recht noch die Behörden. Erpressung aus Einschüchterungsfallen ist als legaler Betrug etabliert.

Betroffene helfen sich selbst am besten, wenn sie den Mahndrohmüll wegschmeißen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Mai 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Betroffene helfen sich selbst am besten, wenn sie den Mahndrohmüll wegschmeißen.


Das ist auch meine Erfahrung - nach nahezu sechs Jahren "Umgang" mit der Nutzlosbranche und deren Inkassobutzen bzw. -anwälte/tinnen! 

Fort mit dem Mahndrohmüll in die Tonne - und gut ists!

Noch niemals ging einer dieser Nutzlostypen weiter, als immer wieder zu mahnen und zu drohen - in einem Fall sogar durch 25 nahezu gleichlautende Mahn-Drohschreiben innerhalb eines Jahres! 

Ein Skandal ist es jedoch, wenn von ahnungslosen Polizisten zur Zahlung geraten wird! Ein Skandal ist es auch, wenn unsere Politik diesem Mahn-Droh-Stalking nun bereits jahrelang zusieht und keinerlei Handlungsbedarf erkennen kann, diesem Nutzlosvolk endlich durch entsprechende Gesetzesänderungen (wie beispielsweise in USA und in der Rest-EU) in die Schranken zu verweisen.

Resümierend bleibt festzuhalten:
*Wer nicht zahlt, kann seine Kohle behalten! *


----------



## technofreak (29 Mai 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Erpressung aus Einschüchterungsfallen ist als legaler Betrug etabliert.



>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ein Skandal ist es auch, wenn unsere Politik diesem Mahn-Droh-Stalking nun bereits jahrelang zusieht und keinerlei Handlungsbedarf erkennen kann, diesem Nutzlosvolk endlich durch entsprechende Gesetzesänderungen (wie beispielsweise in USA und in der Rest-EU) in die Schranken zu verweisen.


Das  bedürfte der Entziehung fester  Privilegien sowohl bei Anwälten als auch Inkassobüros
bzw.  der Einführung von  Strafbarkeit für  Inkassostalking. 

Du glaubst doch wohl nicht im Ernst, dass das  Schlachten dieser heiligen Kühe in Deutschland möglich ist. 
Dazu ist die  Lobby dieser beiden  Geschäftszweige  viel zu tief  in  der *deutschen *Politik "verankert".

Ein  sehr häßlicher  Aspekt ist, dass die "Guten" d.h Verbraucherzentralen , "gute" Anwälte und  die 
Medien ( dazu zählen auch Foren/Blogs)  diesen Punkt völlig ignorieren sogar im Gegenteil Angst schüren  mit angeblichen Gefahren von Mahnbescheiden usw. anstatt die Unsinnigkeit der Forderungen 
deutlichst zu betonen. Statt dessen wird  gebetsmühlenhaft das Schreibseln dringend empfohlen, 
um "auf der sicheren Seite" zu sein. Wieso?  Dort ist der Verbraucher doch, indem er den Mahndrohmüll ignoriert. Die wenigen Prozesse, die die Nutzlosbranche früher mal wagte,  endeten alle 
mit Ohrfeigen für die Betreiber. Schon lange hat es keiner mehr aus der Branche  versucht. 

In operativer Hektik ( ersetzt bekanntlich geistige Windstille)   werde Placebos  in  Form 
von Forderungen nach deutlicher Preisgestaltung verabreicht, als ob die Roßtäuschertricks der 
Nutzlosbranche völlig unbekannt wären.
 >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## katijasi (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

ich bin auch betrofen

habe gestern zweite erinenrungsmail bekommen 
zum bezahlen 
da ich mich heir angemeldet habe 
gleich bei erster mail 
habe ich mir gesagt 

ok 
warten und tee trinken und nichts tun 

es ist aber schon komisch 

hate gestern schon wieder ein komischen gefühl
als die mail gekommen ist

nun ich sitze es aus 
wie hier schon gefühlte 1000 mal angeraten 

am liebsten würde ich das an fernsehn geben 
oder an die zeitung mit 4 buchstaben


lg aus dem schabenland :roll:


----------



## bernhard (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Das Thema ist seit Jahren ausgenudelt.

Es ist so gewöhnlich und vorhersehbar wie schlechtes Wetter oder Taschendiebstahl.

Man wird mit schwachsinnigen Drohungen belästigt und soll zur überflüssigen Herausgabe von Geld gepresst werden.

Wer das Kasperletheater durchschaut, hat kein Problem.


----------



## katijasi (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

ich habe heute brief per pos bekomen 
letzte mahnung 

ichhabe bisle mulmies gefühl 

aber hier wird einem gesagt 
ruhi gbleiben und aussitzen 

bin beruigt das ich net die einzige bin 

ich dachte echt 

mann bin ich dum 
so was kann nur dir pasiern 
nie wieder 

nie wieder 

tippe ich irgend wo mein name rein 
oder  meine adresse 

das ist klar 

liebe grüsse

katija


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



katijasi schrieb:


> ich habe heute brief per pos bekomen
> letzte mahnung
> 
> ichhabe bisle mulmies gefühl



Musst du nicht haben. Gestern habe ich mit einem Bekannten telefoniert, der auch Probleme mit outlets.de hatte.

Von Januar 2009 bis Juli 2009 kamen etliche Mahnungen, Inkassodrohungen, letzte Mahnungen, allerletzte Mahnungen per Mail, per Post usw. usw. von der bekannten berühmt-berüchtigten Mahnanwältin K.G. aus München (war noch vor der RAZ-Gründung).

Er hat alles abgeheftet und mir jeweils Kopien überlassen, ohne auch nur die geringste Reaktion zu zeigen.

Seit Juli 2009 ist nun Ruhe.


----------



## katijasi (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

danke dir  für die nachricht

es beruigt mich zu wissen  das es tatsächlich irgend wann mal zu ende ist 

danke dir


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



katijasi schrieb:


> es beruigt mich zu wissen  das es tatsächlich irgend wann mal zu ende ist


Und  nicht verunsichern lassen, wenn noch ein paar Treppenstufen kommen 

>> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## katijasi (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

danke  für eure unterstützung


ihr seit  engel 

danke


----------



## mackiemcdown (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Hallo allesamt,
wollte mich ja noch mal melden wenn sich bei mir etwas neues tut,
habe vorgestern nun auch mein Schreiben aus München bekommen, RAZ usw, aber ohne irgendwelche Namen und auch mit neuer Adresse,  80456 München sowie nur ein Postfach.
Betrag wie bei allen anderen, 140,-Euro auf Spk. Mittweida, Sparkassen sind deren beliebteste Geldinstitute, warum auch immer.
Mal abwarten wie oft noch so ein Müll kommt, kostet denen wenigstens immer etwas Porto.:-D
unter dem Motto: bange machen gilt nicht sitzen wir die Sache aus, hatte wie schon mal berichtet mit so einem Verein und dieser berüchtigten K. G. eine ähnliche Situation und es ist nichts weiter passiert nach dem ersten Inkassoschreiben.
Gruß
mackiemcdown


----------



## katijasi (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

danke dir 

e s   beruigt mich immer mehr 
vielen danke 
wie gesar 
werde  nie wieder  irgend wo mich anmelden 
wo es net klar und deutlich steht  wie die bedinungen sind 
da s   war mir ne lehre 

liebe grüsse  aus  dem  schwabenland 

es regnet und ist windig  
kalt

wo bleibt der sommer


----------



## technofreak (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

OT Debatte ausgelagert 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/62284-was-man-sonst-noch-tun-koennte.html


----------



## Fred vom Jupiter (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Habe gestern entdeckt, dass outlets.de bei den Sponsoren-Links von amazon auftaucht. Das finde ich schon den Oberhammer. Auch wenn amazon sich vom Inhalt distanziert: So geht's doch auch nicht, oder? Das Werbegeld von solchen Nutzlosanbietern nimmt man gerne mit. Dass man aber damit dem Internetbetrug Vorschub leistet, wird großzügig übergangen.

Falls mein Beitrag so nicht geht, bitte editieren!


----------



## technofreak (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

[ir]Warum sollte amazon sich da anders als der "Klassenprimus"  Google verhalten?[/ir]

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html

PS: Dass wir das nicht billigen, dürfte aus den Beiträgen ersichtlich sein.


----------



## katijasi (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

ich kaufe  nichts bei amazon 
 und  jetzt erst recht nie und nimmer 

hab grad geschaut 
die steh da dabei 

wahnsin 

lg katija


----------



## technofreak (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Dann darfst aber auch nicht mehr mit Google arbeiten, denn die verdienen  am 
meisten mit an der Abofallenabzocke


----------



## katijasi (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



technofreak schrieb:


> Dann darfst aber auch nicht mehr mit Google arbeiten, denn die verdienen am
> meisten mit an der Abofallenabzocke


 
ups  ok 

was  für  eine such maschine 
ist dann ok 

lg  katija


----------



## willi-wolli (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Natürlich kannste Google weiterhin nutzen. Nur Hirn 2.0 benutzen bevor man irgendwo seine Daten hinterlässt


----------



## technofreak (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



willi-wolli schrieb:


> Nur Hirn 2.0 benutzen bevor man irgendwo seine Daten hinterlässt



Brain 1.0 reicht schon....


----------



## katijasi (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



technofreak schrieb:


> Brain 1.0 reicht schon....


 ja  
 an dem tag  habe  ich  meiner blondinen da  sein
 alle  ehre  gemacht  und  mein  name  eigegeben
 das  wir  mir  nimmer passieren
 danke  für  die tipps

wo  kann  ich  brain.1  kaufen
 hihihihihihihi

katija


----------



## bernhard (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

In Einschüchterungsfallen tappen passiert auch anderen: Vorsicht Falle: Internet-Abzocke top-of-software.de (Antassia GmbH) ? Teil 3 » Tank, Olaf, Anti-Virensoftware, Zahlung, Musterbrief, Mahnung, Rechtsanwalt, Herr, Antassia, Schritte, GmbH, Briefkasten » Bastian Best

Wir hatten auch schon den Regierenden Bürgermeister von Hamburg.

Diese Leute reagieren vermutlich aber gleich richtig: Kasperletheater ignorieren - Müll beseitigen - fertig.


----------



## fmai (2 September 2010)

*outlets.de, erste Rate habe ich leider bezahlt*

Hallo,

bin im März auf outlets.de reingefallen. Leider habe ich die ersten 96€ nach zwei eingegangenen Mahnungen, mehreren unbeantworteten E-Mails seitens Outlets.de und einem Telefonat mit einer absolut geistfreien jungen Frau bezahlt. Hatte keine Lust mich weiter über so viel Stumpfheit und Ignoranz zu ärgern. Masche hat bei mir also voll gezogen… :wall:


Jetzt habe ich hier erfahren, dass es tatsächlich Betrug ist und frage mich, was ich mit dem Betrag für das zweite „Vertragsjahr“ machen soll. Im März wird wieder ne Rechnung kommen. 

Kann ich jetzt noch den Vertrag anfechten oder habe ich diesen nach der ersten Zahlung akzeptiert? 

Soll ich es drauf ankommen lassen und nicht reagieren, wie es sonst in den Foren geraten wird?

Gruß,
Fmai


----------



## webwatcher (3 September 2010)

*AW: outlets.de, erste Rate habe ich leider bezahlt*



fmai schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt noch den Vertrag anfechten oder habe ich diesen nach der ersten Zahlung akzeptiert? i



>> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## drzwirn (16 September 2010)

*Outlets.de Abofalle Anmeldevorgang ?*

Hallo,
leider bin ich Ende Juni ebenfalls in die Abofalle von outlets.de geraten und nach Erhalt der Rechnung per Einschreiben widerrufen. Den weiteren Werdegang kennt jeder Betroffene. 
Folgende Frage ist aber für mich wichtig: 

Ich bekam kurz nach der Registierung eine Bestätigungsmail von outlets.de, die ich leider  versehentlich gelöscht habe. Wenn ich mich aber recht erinnere, wurde ich darin aufgefordert, nochmals durch irgendeinen Klick die Anmeldung abzuschließen. Das habe ich aber meines Wissens nicht getan.  Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dieser Klick in Bezug auf das neue Fernabsatzgesetz von Bedeutung ist, um die Rechtmäßigkeit dieses Vertragsabschlusses in Frage zu stellen. Vielen Dank an alle, die mir hierzu etwas sagen können. !


----------



## dvill (16 September 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Seit fünf Jahren ist für Millionen von Betroffenen der Fall, dass der Mahndrohmüll im SPAM-Filter stecken bleibt und der Betroffene in diesem Fall schon nicht bemerkt, dass man ihm belästigen wollte, eigentlich der bestmögliche Glücksfall.


----------



## Siberianlady (16 September 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Ich wollte nur sagen dass ich auch betroffen bin. Nun  heißt es abwarten.
Angeblich gibt es auch ein neues Urteil aus dem DonauKurier vom 27. August worin diese Abzocker das Ganze zu unterlassen haben.......werde den Link nochmal suchen. Das Urteil ist jedoch noch nicht rechtskräftig.
Die Chaoten haben auch eine neue Bankverbindung bei der WireCardBank.........hat jemand schon mit der Bank zu tun gehabt?
Kopf hoch!
Grüße
Sibi


----------



## Antiscammer (16 September 2010)

*AW: Outlets.de Abofalle Anmeldevorgang ?*



drzwirn schrieb:


> ...nochmals durch irgendeinen Klick die Anmeldung abzuschließen. Das habe ich aber meines Wissens nicht getan.  Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dieser Klick in Bezug auf das neue Fernabsatzgesetz von Bedeutung ist, um die Rechtmäßigkeit dieses Vertragsabschlusses in Frage zu stellen.



Es gibt kein Fernabsatzgesetz, sondern es gibt die Fernabsatzregelungen im BGB. Hier wurde letztes Jahr das Widerrufsrecht neu gefasst (§ 312d BGB).

So oder so kommt bei Webseiten mit versteckter Preiskennzeichnung kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande (Verstoß gegen Transparenzbestimmungen aus § 312c BGB i.V.m. Art. 246 EGBGB, daraus Einigungsirrtum bei überraschender Klausel § 305c BGB, Verstoß gegen Treu und Glauben n. § 307 BGB, u.s.w. u.s.f....).
*Das ist völlig unabhängig davon, ob noch ein Bestätigungslink geklickt wurde oder nicht.* Selbst, wenn der Link geklickt wurde, entsteht in diesen Fällen kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag. 

Trotzdem drohen, mahnen und pupsen diese Nutzlosanbieter natürlich rum, weil sie die Rechtslage i.d.R. ganz anders darstellen (auch wenn die sich natürlich mit ihrer Auffassung nie vor Gericht trauen).

Das muss man aber alles nicht ernst nehmen.
Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## drzwirn (18 September 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de Anmeldeseite*

Hallo, hat jemand zufällig von der  Anmeldeseite von outlets.de in den Tagen nach dem 11. Juni 2010 ein Screenshot gemacht ? Gleiches gilt für die AGB.  Ich habe das leider nicht, habe aber den Eindruck, dass diese Seite inzwischen in Bezug auf den Hinweis auf Kostenpflicht geändert wurden.  Danke im voraus !


----------



## webwatcher (18 September 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de Anmeldeseite*



drzwirn schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig von der Anmeldeseite von outlets.de in den Tagen nach dem 11. Juni 2010 ein Screenshot gemacht ? Gleiches gilt für die AGB. Ich habe das leider nicht, habe aber den Eindruck, dass diese Seite inzwischen in Bezug auf den Hinweis auf Kostenpflicht geändert wurden.


Es ist nicht Aufgabe  des Betroffenen  seine    "Unschuld" zu beweisen.
Der  Forderungssteller  hat die volle   Beweislast. 

Lies dir dazu das hier durch >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Hajo (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: outlets.de, erste Rate habe ich leider bezahlt*

Ich glaubs ja nicht, ist das immer noch bekannt geworden?
Ich hatte am anfang des Jahres das Vergnügen, für mich gilt nach wie vor die beste Lösung:
 Die Füße Still halten, nix aber auch wirklich sich auf nix einlassen. 
Die können gar nix machen nur laut "Bellen" und nicht Beißen
Mahnungen und Inkassobüro und Bla Bla Bla hat bei mir nicht gezogen.
5 Monate später hatte ich meine Ruhe.
Nur so geht das.

Grüße Hajo


----------



## dvill (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Internet-Abzocke durch Inkasso-Firma


> Internet-Abzocke durch Inkasso-Firma
> 
> Dillinger Beraterin der Verbraucherzentrale rät, trotz Urteil und Mahnung nicht zu zahlen
> 
> Viele Internetnutzer, auch aus dem Kreis Saarlouis, haben auf der Suche nach billigen Einkaufsmöglichkeiten auf der Seite outlets.de eine Liste mit Outlet-Centern abgerufen. Jetzt behauptet der Anbieter, damit sei ein Vertrag geschlossen worden, der viel Geld kostet. *Die Verbraucherzentrale rät, die Mahnungen der Inkasso-Firma zu ignorieren.*


----------



## vroni (26 Oktober 2010)

*outlets.de*

Habe 2009 an Outlets.de bezahlt, und dann erst mitbekommen was das für ein Verein ist.
Jetzt bekam ich die zweite Rechnung, muß ich weiter Bezahlen.


----------



## bernhard (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: outlets.de, erste Rate habe ich leider bezahlt*



webwatcher schrieb:


> >> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


...


----------



## vroni (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

:-D Danke


----------



## hohangy (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

[noparse]hallo zusammen,
zu dem Zahlungsaufforderung von outlets.de habe ich heute ein Schreiben zugesandt:
 Per Fax zu ICONTENT GmbH 
  Fax:0180-599317702
  Per Fax zu Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg e. V
                                                 Fax: 0711 66 91 50
  xyz, den 28.10.2010

  Widerspruch 
  auf kostenpflichtige Anmeldung am 19.09.2010 bei www.Outlets.de

  Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

  Hiermit bestreite ich meine Zustimmung für eine kostenpflichtige Anmeldung am 19.09.2010 bei der Suche auf  Waren unter der Adresse fabrikverkauf-shopping.com in Internet.
  Somit halte ich die Zahlungsaufforderung von 21.10.2010 von ICOTENT GmbH
  Bockenheimer Landstraße 17-19
  60325 Frankfurt am Main, 
  mit Details:
  Rechnungsnummer: RE50-705948
  Kundennummer: OU-807566
  12-Monatszugang für www.Outlets.de von 96,00€
  Zeitraum: 19.09.2010 – 19.09.2011
  Zahlung laut AGB ein Jahr im Voraus
  für *UNGÜLTIG und GESETZWIDRIG!*
  Ich fordere meine kompletten Personaldaten zu *LÖSCHEN* und *NICHT an DRITTE*N weiter zuleiten.
  Ich verzichte hiermit meine Nutzung auf Outlets & Fabrikverkauf.
  Wenn ich zukünftig weitere Aufforderungen/Mahnungen noch bekomme, bin ich gezwungen, auf Gerichtsverfahren durchzuführen, sowie eine Betrugsanzeige bei der Polizei zustellen. 
    Die daraus entstandenen Kosten tragen allein ICONTENT GmbH.


  Hiermit betrage ich bei *Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg e. V*
  Paulinenstr. 47 
  70178 Stuttgart
  um:
  -         Prüfung auf Gesetzgültigkeit von Forderung auf kostenpflichtige Nutzung bei Internetdienstanbieter, Webseitenbetreiber.
  -         Betrugsverdächtige Vorgehens von der Firma ICONTENT GmbH.
  -         Maßnahmen für Verbraucher gegen solche Internetbetrugsfälle.


  Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Dieses Dokument ist maschinell erstellt
  Es genießt die Gültigkeit als Beweismaterial vor dem Gericht
  Es wird veröffentlicht bei Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Powered by vBulletin.

Mal sehen, wie es daraus kommt, werde ich es wieder berichten.
Gruß
hohagy[/noparse]


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Schön geschrieben ...
... was daraufhin passieren wird steht >>hier<<


----------



## hohangy (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Auf http://www.verbraucherabzocke.info/6-Online/Trickbetrug-weitere/Recht-und-Gerechtigkeit/Liste-gewonnene-Prozesse.html]Urteilssammlung - Gerichtsentscheide
kann man das
http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/lg_frankfurt_main_outlets_17_06__2010.pdf"]Urteil LG Frankfurt / Main AZ: 2-03 O 556/09
herunter laden!
MfG
hohangy


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Das Urteil reiht sich nahtlos in einer ganze Reihe anderer Unterlassungsurteile ein, die von der Rechtsprechung in vergleichbaren Fällen gegen andere Abzocker gefällt wurden.

Und? Was nutzt es?
Danach wird ggf. umfirmiert, und es geht genau so weiter, wie vorher.
Das überkommene deutsche Unterlassungsklagesystem macht es möglich.
Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.

Das sind alles nur Nadelstiche gegen die Abzocker, immerhin können solche Urteile natürlich zur Beruhigung der betroffenen Verbraucher dienen.

Übrigens scheint mir die Webseite nahezu unverändert zu sein, trotz des Unterlassungsurteils befindet sich nach wie vor die Preisangabe optisch getrennt von der Eingabemaske in Kleinschrift rechts in einem Extrafenster. Der Preis ist nach wie vor nicht hervorgehoben und nicht sofort erkennbar.
Eigentlich müsste doch da die Vertragsstrafe fällig werden. Es sei denn, das Urteil wäre noch nicht rechtsgültig bzw. es wäre Revision eingelegt.


----------



## hohangy (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Hallo,
Heute habe ich den Antrag auf Kontosprrung von outlets.de in Sparkasse Ingolstadt zugesandt.
Per Fax zu Sparkasse Ingolstadt
Rathausplatz 6
85049 Ingolstadt 
Telefon: 0841/304-4040
Telefax: 0841/32656
xyz, den 29.10.2010

Betr.: Kto. Nr. 530 623 11 der Firma IContent GmbH
 Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
wie Sie aus den anliegenden Kopien ersehen können, haben wir eine Rechnung der RE50-705948 erhalten. Dieses Unternehmen betreibt verschiedene Internetseiten, bei denen durch die Gestaltung der Eindruck erweckt wird, die Nutzung der Inhalte auf diesen Internetseiten erfolge kostenlos. 
Lediglich im Kleingedruckten wird auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit hingewiesen. Für 96,00€ pro Jahr wird eine nennenswerte Gegenleistung jedoch nicht erbracht. 
Derartige Werbungen sind offenkundig wettbewerbswidrig. Bis Maßnahmen nach dem UWG allerdings greifen, sind oft Wochen vergangen und die unrechtmäßig erlangten Gewinne sind längst beiseite geschafft. Auch Maßnahmen der Strafverfolgung können nicht so schnell ergriffen werden, dass der finanzielle Schaden bei den Opfern begrenzt wird. 
Wir möchten daher an Sie sehr dringend appellieren, dazu beizutragen, den Drahtziehern diese Unrechtsgewinne vorzuenthalten:
Kündigen und sperren Sie bitte das Konto! 
Diese Maßnahme ist rechtlich zulässig. Wir verweisen auf einen Beschluß des OLG Hamm (13.10.2008 - I-31 W 38/08) und des OLG Karlsruhe (6W31/97), mit dem eine entsprechende Maßnahme abgesegnet wurde. 
Sie sind nicht verpflichtet, an einem Wettbwerbsverstoß gemäß § 1 und 3 UWG mitzuwirken. Für eine kurze Mitteilung wären wir Ihnen dankbar. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
P.S. Weitere Informationen zu den dubiosen Gerschäftspraktiken dieser Firma finden Sie unter Urteilssammlung - Gerichtsentscheide
Anbei ist die Kopie: Urteil Az. 2-03 O 556/09 vom Landgericht Frankfurt am Main

_Dieses Dokument ist maschinell erstellt_

_Falls es noch weitere Aufforderung/Mahnungen mit anderen Bankverbindungen auftauchen, beantrage ich weitere Kontensperrung_
_MfG_
_hohangy_


----------



## TschanFarang (3 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Ich hab da etwas entdeckt-zu den "merkwürdigen Kopien eines Gerichturteils" die Outlets.de so gern verschickt....

Nochmal etwas zu lesenAuszug aus dem HH-Abendblatt)



> “Jetzt hat outlets.de – Inhaber ist die Firma IContent, mit der sich bereits mehrere Gerichte beschäftigt haben – einen neuen Weg gefunden, um Kunden, die nicht zahlen wollen, einzuschüchtern. Den Massenschreiben des eingeschalteten Inkassodienstes Deutsches Zentral Inkasso, der die Forderung mit Gebühren auf 153,01 Euro beziffert, liegt unkommentiert die Kopie des Urteils des Amtsgerichts Witten bei. Hier wird ein Verfahren zugunsten von IContent entschieden. Laut dem Heidelberger Fachanwalt für Internetrecht, Sebastian Dosch, sollen auf diese Weise “die Geschädigten noch weiter unter Druck gesetzt werden”. Dosch weiter: “In Wahrheit handelt es sich gar nicht um ein Verfahren, das die IContent angestrengt hat. Hier wollte ein Geschädigter vor Gericht klarstellen lassen, dass ein Vertrag gar nicht existiert. Dabei hat er juristisch so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, was man falsch machen kann. Wichtig ist, dass hier mitnichten eine Zahlungspflicht festgestellt wurde.” In Foren wird bereits diskutiert, ob hier nicht ein Strohmann ein für IContent günstiges Urteil absichtlich herbeigeführt hat.”



DIE SIND SO DREIST!!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

gehört zu den sogenannten Trophäenurteilen der Nutzlosbranche 

>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html


----------



## hohangy (4 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Hallo,
Dank für nützliche Infos.
Man muß sich sorgfältig voebereiten, bevor man zum Gericht kommen.
Heute hab ich ein Antwort von Sparkasse Ingolstadt erhalten.
Sie nehen die Sache sehr ernst und überprüft die Sache gründlich.
Demnächst werde ich über die Endgültige Entscheidung wissen.
Auf jedenfall muß man stur auf weitere Mahnungen/Drohungen... ignorieren! und bloß nichts zahlen!
MfG
Hohangy


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



hohangy schrieb:


> Man muß sich sorgfältig voebereiten, bevor man zum Gericht kommen.


Wir werden alle mitkommen.  Eine solch extrem seltene  Gelegenheit wird sobald nicht wieder kommen. 

PS: Ist seltener als der Jackpot im Lotto


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Die Sternfahrt nach Ingolstadt - die Idee gefällt mir !

hohangy, ärger den noch ein bißchen daß ers tut


----------



## Sommerblume (26 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Hallo, ich geselle mich mal dazu *g*

Habe nach einer Cocuh im Netz gesucht und wurde auf outlets.de verbunden. Habe meine Daten eingegeben, die AGBs nachgeschaut (nix von Kosten gesehen) und mich angemeldet. Habe dann gesehen, das alle Anegbote nur in D sind und habs dann auch wieder vergessen. Bin on Ö zuhause. Nunja, letztes Monat am 21.10.10 kam dann diese Mail:

ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG

Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau *****,

wir bedanken uns für Ihr Interesse und Ihre kostenpflichtige Anmeldung am 28.09.2010 bei www.Outlets.de,
der umfangreichen Datenbank mit über 1800 Adressen zum Thema Outlets, Fabrikverkauf und Sonderangeboten.

Da Sie nach der Anmeldung das Ihnen eingeräumte zweiwöchige Widerrufsrecht nicht in Anspruch genommen haben,
freuen  wir uns, dass unser Angebot Ihren Zuspruch gefunden hat und erlauben  uns, für die Bereitstellung unserer Dienstleistung das vereinbarte  Nutzungsentgelt in Rechnung zu stellen.

Kundennummer:    *****
Rechnungsnummer: *****
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
12-Monatszugang für Outlets.de - 96,00 EUR
Zeitraum: 28.09.2010 - 28.09.2011 - Zahlung laut AGB ein Jahr im Voraus
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
zu zahlender Rechnungsbetrag: 96,00 EUR
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Habe dann im Netz nachgeschaut und in der Verbraucherzentrak´le entdeckt, das das Betrüger sind. Ein vorgefertigtes Schreiben habe ich an outlets gesendet:

Betrifft Ihre unberechtigte Forderung – Ihr Schreiben vom 21.10.2010
Kundennummer: *****

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

mit  Schreiben vom 21.10.2010 machen Sie mir gegenüber einen Betrag in Höhe  von 96 Euro für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme einer  Internet-Serviceleistung geltend.

Diesbezüglich teile ich Ihnen  mit, dass ich die geltend gemachte Forderung sowohl dem Grunde als auch  der Höhe nach vollumfänglich bestreite. Es fehlt an einem entsprechenden  Rechts¬grund, da ich mit Ihnen keinen rechtswirksamen Vertrag, der eine  Kostenpflicht auslösen würde, abgeschlossen habe. Sie trifft insoweit  die Beweispflicht, dass es zu einem Vertragsschluss gekommen ist.  Insbesondere haben Sie den Nachweis zu führen, dass ich gemäß den  gesetzlichen Vorgaben und Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz belehrt und  informiert wurde.

Vorsorglich und lediglich hilfsweise widerrufe  ich den vermeintlichen Vertrag nach den Vorschriften über  Fernabsatzverträge. Ebenso hilfsweise erkläre ich hiermit die Anfechtung  wegen arglistiger Täuschung. Höchst vorsorglich erkläre ich auch die  Anfechtung wegen eines Inhalts-Irrtums und hilfsweise kündige ich  fristlos.

Ihrer Zahlungsaufforderung werde ich nach alledem nicht  nachkommen und gehe davon aus, dass sich die Angelegenheit hiermit  erledigt hat. Bitte löschen Sie unverzüglich meine bei Ihnen  gespeicherten Daten.

Von Drohungen mit einer unberechtigten  Strafanzeige oder einer unzulässigen Eintragung dieser ausdrücklich  bestrittenen Forderung bei der Schufa sollten Sie Abstand nehmen, da ich  mir ansonsten rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie vorbehalte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

*****


Leider hat das nix gebracht und ich bekam gestern ein weiteres Schreiben von denen:

ZAHLUNGSERINNERUNG

Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau *****,

leider  konnten wir bis zum heutigen Tage keinen Zahlungseingang auf unsere  Rechnung RE50-714410 vom 21.10.2010 feststellen. Sicherlich handelt es  sich dabei um ein Versehen. Sollten Sie inzwischen gezahlt haben, so  betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben bitte als gegenstandslos.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
12-Monatszugang für Outlets.de - 96,00 EUR
Zeitraum: 28.09.2010 - 28.09.2011 - Zahlung laut AGB ein Jahr im Voraus
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
zu zahlender Rechnungsbetrag: 96,00 EUR
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zu Ihrer Information:

Die  aufgeführte Entgeltforderung beruht auf einem mit uns abgeschlossenen  Dienstleistungsvertrag über die Bereitstellung der Online-Datenbank www.Outlets.de.
Sie haben sich für dieses Dienstleistungsangebot unter Angabe Ihres Namens, Ihrer Anschrift und E-Mail Adresse eingetragen.

Ferner  haben Sie uns gegenüber bestätigt, die diesem Vertrag zugrunde  liegenden Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gelesen und akzeptiert zu  haben.
Das Ihnen zustehende Widerrufsrecht haben Sie gar nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder unwirksam ausgeübt. 

Insbesondere ist ein Widerruf nach Aktivierung der Dienstleistung nicht mehr möglich, vgl. § 312d Abs. 3 BGB. 
Bitte beachten Sie hierzu die von Ihnen bei Vertragsschluss akzeptierten und auf der Seite www.Outlets.de jederzeit einsehbaren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und Informationen über das Widerrufsrecht.

Diese Zahlungserinnerung wirkt verzugsbegründend und bewirkt gem. §§ 280,
286 BGB, dass Sie von nun an zum Ersatz des sog. Verzugsschadens verpflichtet sind.
Dazu  gehören insbesondere auch die weiteren Kosten der Rechtsverfolgung,  etwa durch weitere Mahnungen, Einschaltung eines  Inkasso-/Rechtsanwaltsbüros oder Einleitung eines gerichtlichen  Verfahrens.

Wenn Sie Ihre Zugangsdaten oder Ihr persönliches Passwort vergessen haben, können Sie jederzeit unter http://Outlets.de/request_password Ihre Daten erneut anfordern.

Sollten  Sie Fragen zu dieser Rechnung oder unserem Dienstleistungsangebot  haben, steht Ihnen unsere Kunden-Hotline von Montag-Freitag von 08.00 -  18.00 Uhr unter 0180 5993177-01 (14 Cent /  Minute aus dem deutschen  Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 42 Cent / Minute) zur Verfügung.

Im Anhang finden Sie die Zahlungserinnerung im Originalformat auf unserem Briefpapier.
Der Anhang ist virenfrei. Sie benötigen den Adobe Acrobat Reader, um sich die Rechnung anschauen zu können.  

Diesen können Sie hier downloaden:
http://www.adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep2.html 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


IContent GmbH
Buchhaltung







Ich werde so oder so nicht zahlen, aber: können die mir wirklich was?????


----------



## TschanFarang (26 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Nein,die können dir nichts-die werden irgendwann aufhören sich zu melden.Eine Nutzen/Kosten Frage bei denen...  Zuletzt hab ich dieses ominöse "Wald-und Wiesengerichtsurteil" (mein Kommentar von 3. Nov.) per Post bekommen.Hab nicht reagiert und es ist seit dem Ruhe. 

Ich hab gehört, dass IContent jetzt auch unter "Fabrikverkauf.de"  versucht neue Opfer zu finden...


----------



## Sommerblume (26 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Danke, na dann warte ich mal ab. Werde jetzt nicht weiter reagieren...


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Sommerblume schrieb:


> Ich werde so oder so nicht zahlen, aber: können die mir wirklich was?????



Ja - Mahnpupse in den beiden Formaten a) auf Papier und b) am Bildschirm schicken.
Und Du weißt ja, auch nach ´nem Topf Fisolen mit Speck wird man von Pupsen geplagt aber auch das geht ohne weiteres Zutun vorbei.
Nur aufpassen daß das Geld wg Abruf nicht auf einmal am Konto fehlt > dann sofort rückbuchen


----------



## Hoffman.poulisse (26 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Hallo liebe leute,

Wir sind ein Familie aus Österreich und haben gesteren auch ein Rechnung bekommen von Outlets.de á €96,-
Gleich haben wir angerufen und erklärt das wir ein Neugeborenen Sohn haben und wir ganz vergessen haben zum Wiederrufen.
Der man (mit fremde Akzent) hat total kein Mitleid und wir sollen Bezahlen sagt er.
Gleich habe wir das Abonnement storniert, nicht das wir nächstes Jahr noch so ein Rechnung bekommen.
Das hat er gleich Bestätigt mit ein E-mail.

Was mussen wir jetzt tun? Ein eingeschriebener Brief schicken das wir nicht einverstanden sind mit diese Rechnung? Oder nix tun?

Und wer kann uns sagen wie lange die Bedrohungen bleiben? Und is bist jetzt niemand vor Gericht gekommen?

Bitte helf uns und sag mir was zu tun ist....

Danke!!!
LG
Danielle und Remco


----------



## Antiscammer (26 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Die typischen Webseiten-Abzocker (und dazu gehört outlets.de) buchen nicht vom Konto ab, sondern wollen, dass man überweist. Da kann man also beruhigt sein.

Wenn man nicht zahlt und auf die albernen Mahnungen auch nicht reagiert, kann man sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Hoffman.poulisse schrieb:


> Bitte helf uns und sag mir was zu tun ist....



Och menno - einfach mal die ganzen Seiten vor euch lesen. Euer Fall unterscheidet sich nur im Datum von den anderen.
Ihr werdet feststellen - ihr seid nicht alleine


----------



## Corali1507 (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Hatte das problem mit outlet letztes jahr, um diese zeit. Hab gleich einen widerruf geschrieben, der ignoriert wurde. bin dann mit meiner mahnung zu meinem anwalt der sich das mal anschauen sollte. der taugt wohl nichts, wenn ich das hier so lese. Er meinte das es rechtens ist und das ich einen vertrag abgeschlossen habe und doch lieber zahlen sollte :wall:. Hab ich dann auch leider getan:wall:.   

Heute hab ich wieder eine rechnung für das zweite jahr gekriegt und hab überhaupt keine lust das zuzahlen!!!!!

 Meine Frage ist jetzt: Wenn ich diese rechnung igroriere, kann mir dann jemand (z.b. Gericht) an die karre pissen und sagen, er hat einmal gezahlt und muss das zweite mal auch zahlen.


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Corali1507 schrieb:


> :wall:. Hab ich dann auch leider getan:wall:.



Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung ...




Corali1507 schrieb:


> Heute hab ich wieder eine rechnung für das zweite jahr gekriegt und hab überhaupt keine lust das zuzahlen!!!!!



Kann ich irgendwie verstehen 



Corali1507 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt: Wenn ich diese rechnung igroriere, kann mir dann jemand (z.b. Gericht) an die karre pissen und sagen, er hat einmal gezahlt und muss das zweite mal auch zahlen.



Wenn Du hier schon etwas gelesen hättest wüßtest Du die Antwort schon ...





Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Und dann druck Dir das eine oder andere von hier aus und hau das Deinem Exanwalt um die Ohren. Und ich würde ihn nach seiner Haftpflichtversicherung fragen der ich den Vorgang zur Kenntnis geben würde. Vielleicht klappts ...


----------



## bernhard (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Laberei abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/63961-dies-und-das.html


----------



## helly1307 (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Hallo Leute ich habe auch diese tollen Rechnungen und Mahnungen erhalten.Habe auf alles nicht wirklich reagiert.Dann habe ich im am 19.01.2010 ein Schreiben vom Inkasso Büro bekommen und auch nicht reagiert.Dann war doch glatt bis vorgestern ruhe.Und siehe da jetzt kommt erneut ein ein Brief vom Inkassobüro mit irgend so einer komischen Kopie vom Amtsgericht in Witten wo es um einen anderen ging.Voll klasse geschrieben das man ja bezahlen muß und all so einen Mist.Ich denke der Zettel ist selbst verfasst und hat geradezu die Bedeutung das ich mir damit den PoPo sauber machen könnte.Mal gucken wann denn der "Wirkliche Mahnbescheid" kommt wenn er überhaupt kommt.Aber an dreistheit mangelt es diesen miesen Typen echt nicht.Also haltet euch alle wacker.Bei mir läuft das seit 05.10.2009 jnd es noch nichts außer heißer Luft dabei rumgekommen außer Ärger mit der Frau lol


----------



## Goblin (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



> Und siehe da jetzt kommt erneut........


 
Das sind Versäumnis und Anerkennungsurteile die auf sehr dubiose Weise zu Stande gekommen sind. Diese Urteile sagen NICHT aus dass grundsätzlich gezahlt werden muss
Es hat in all den Jahren,bei Tausenden von Betroffenen ganze sechs echte Prozesse gegeben. Alle sechs Prozesse wurden von den Nutzlosen verloren
>>>>Die Trophäenurteile der Nutzlosbranche<<<<


----------



## Niclas (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



helly1307 schrieb:


> .Und siehe da jetzt kommt erneut ein ein Brief vom Inkassobüro mit irgend so einer komischen Kopie vom Amtsgericht in Witten wo es um einen anderen ging.


Wer genau wissen will, was es mit dem Urteil auf sich hat >> kLAWtext: Abofallen - die nächste Ebene ist erreicht (Urteil AG Witten, Az. 2 C 585/10)



> Nicht iContent hat also ihre (vermeintliche) Forderung eingeklagt, sondern der Rechnungsempfänger wollte feststellen lassen, dass kein Vertrag zustande gekommen sei zwischen ihm und der iContent GmbH. *Und dabei scheint er dann alles falsch gemacht zu haben, was man so falsch machen kann*.


absichtlich   oder Volltrottel  ist dabei die einzige Frage


----------



## helly1307 (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Ich denke einfach das ich mit meiner Meinung nichts zu tun bislang sehr gut fahre.Es ist aber echt erstaunlich was diese Leute sich alles einfallen lassen.Wie gesagt solange kein offizieller Mahnbescheid gegen mich kommt ist das alles heiße und Luft und nicht mehr.Oder sollte ich das anders sehen , ich denke nicht !!!!


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



helly1307 schrieb:


> ...Wie gesagt solange kein offizieller Mahnbescheid gegen mich kommt ist das alles heiße und Luft und nicht mehr.Oder sollte ich das anders sehen , ich denke nicht !!!!



Doch 
Weil wenn Du einen echten Mahnbescheid kriegst gebe ich einen lecker uuuuuuralten SingleMalt aus *schmunzel*
Und dem Mahnbescheid kannst (sollst) Du ja immer noch widersprechen ...

LG Hippo


----------



## helly1307 (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Hippo schrieb:


> Doch
> Weil wenn Du einen echten Mahnbescheid kriegst gebe ich einen lecker uuuuuuralten SingleMalt aus *schmunzel*
> Und dem Mahnbescheid kannst (sollst) Du ja immer noch widersprechen ...
> 
> LG Hippo


Au ja den Trink ich sogar ganz lecker mit lol.
Daran glauben tu ich auch nicht aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Ich sag nur "Port Ellen - Signatory - Vintage 1978, 60,9% Single Cask"
Wenn Du Dich ein bißchen auskennst dann siehst Du für wie unwahrscheinlich ich einen echten Mahnbescheid halte ...
Wobei - dann hätte ich mal endlich einen Grund das Fläschchen zu öffnen


----------



## avc1 (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Ach ja, es geht hier nun auch weiter (seit Feb 10 Ruhe): Neues  Mahnschreiben von der "Deutsche Zentral Inkasso" - diesmal sogar mit einer Kopie  eines Gerichtsurteils von einem Amtsgericht vom September 2010, das besagt, dass ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zustande gekommen sei und nicht fristgerecht widerrufen worden sei. - Nette Drohung!


----------



## Niclas (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



avc1 schrieb:


> diesmal sogar mit einer Kopie  eines Gerichtsurteils von einem Amtsgericht vom September 2010, das besagt, dass ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zustande gekommen sei und nicht fristgerecht widerrufen worden sei. - !


Vermutlich das Wittener Deppenurteil

>> kLAWtext: Abofallen - die nächste Ebene ist erreicht (Urteil AG Witten, Az. 2 C 585/10)


> Nicht iContent hat also ihre (vermeintliche) Forderung eingeklagt, sondern der Rechnungsempfänger wollte feststellen lassen, dass kein Vertrag zustande gekommen sei zwischen ihm und der iContent GmbH. *Und dabei scheint er dann alles falsch gemacht zu haben, was man so falsch machen kann.*



Weitere Lektüre zu den "Trophäenurteilen " der Nutzlosbranche >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html


----------



## avc1 (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

ja, habe mich jetzt auch noch mal durch einiges durchgehangelt - das Urteil könnte schon Eindruck schinden, wenn man sich nicht ein bißchen schlau macht. Also nicht zahlen sondern ein paar der interessanten Links hier folgen!


----------



## Goblin (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Völlig richtig,denn ein seriöses Unternehmen

- Droht nicht in der Mahnung mit Gespeicherten IP Adressen ( mit denen man überigens gar nichts anfangen kann )
- Veranstaltet kein Affenzirkus wenn jemand nicht zahlt sondern klagt
- Verschickt keinen albernen Mahnmüll
- Versteckt sich nicht hinter Postfächern oder Scheinadressen
- Sucht nicht das Weite wenn Kamerateams ein Bericht drehen wollen
- Schickt keine Trolle in diverse Foren um dummes Zeug zu schreiben
- Verschleiert keine Preisangaben
- Benutzt nicht 52 verschiedene Webseiten um den Verbraucher zu täuschen
- Erstellt keine Webseite nur um Anerkennungs und Versäumnisurteile zu veröffentlichen
- usw usw usw


----------



## Hajo (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Ich muss sagen die haben Ausdauer...aber ich auch.
Ich dachte da währe nach 1 Jahr mal ruhe, aber nee mit einer "neuen" Forderung und auch eine "Kopie" vom Amtsgericht Witten will man erneut Eindruck schinden.
Eigentlich dachte ich die hätten bemerkt wer kein Widerspruch oder Mail's
hinterher schickt da hat es eh keinen Sinn auch nach 14 Monaten nicht.
Na egal warten wir die Dinge ab. Ich denke wenn ein "Echter" Mahnbescheid kommt, kann ich immer noch dagegen einen Widerspruch einlegen.
Bis dann...


----------



## Goblin (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



> Forderung und auch eine "Kopie" vom Amtsgericht Witten will man erneut Eindruck schinden


 
Das Urteil sagt NICHT aus das generell gezahlt werden muss
kLAWtext: Abofallen - die nächste Ebene ist erreicht (Urteil AG Witten, Az. 2 C 585/10)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html



> ich denke wenn ein "Echter" Mahnbescheid kommt, kann ich immer noch dagegen einen Widerspruch einlegen


 
Ja,aber vorher gibts Hitzewellen am Südpol


----------



## Niclas (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Goblin schrieb:


> Das Urteil sagt NICHT aus das generell gezahlt werden muss
> kLAWtext: Abofallen - die nächste Ebene ist erreicht (Urteil AG Witten, Az. 2 C 585/10)


Das Urteil sagt nur aus, dass sich jemand  unendlich dämlich angestellt hat
 ( eventuell sogar  absichtlich, wer weiß...)


> Nicht iContent hat also ihre (vermeintliche) Forderung eingeklagt, sondern der Rechnungsempfänger wollte feststellen lassen, dass kein Vertrag zustande gekommen sei zwischen ihm und der iContent GmbH.* Und dabei scheint er dann alles falsch gemacht zu haben, was man so falsch machen kann.*


sowas wird natürlich mit Begeisterung von den Nutzlosen ausgeschlachtet


----------



## avc1 (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Geht mir ganz ähnlich - und während des Wartens kann ich hier wenigstens "etwas" schreiben bzw. mich schlau machen und dadurch das Gefühl haben, dass ich nicht allein bin mit dem Thema!


----------



## Devilfrank (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



avc1 schrieb:


> ... mich schlau machen ...



Sehr gute Idee.


----------



## dvill (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Von den Inkasso-Tricks darf man sich nicht bluffen lassen - Ratgeber - Berliner Kurier


> Eine immer wieder gemachte Erfahrung im Umgang mit Inkasso-Diensten: Je unbegründeter die Geldforderung ist, die da gestellt wird, desto heftiger sind die Drohungen.
> 
> Dabei ist etwa das Kammergericht Berlin als Aufsichtsbehörde für die in der Hauptstadt zugelassenen Inkassodienste der Auffassung: Bevor ein Inkassodienst ans Eintreiben einer Forderung geht, muss er erst mal prüfen, ob es dafür überhaupt eine rechtliche Begründung gibt.
> 
> ...


Wer sagt, dass die weitermachen dürfen? http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...zocker-muessen-wegen-betrugs-vor-gericht.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



> Das Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt hat am 13. Oktober 2010 (Az.: 20 W 196/10) entschieden, dass die Firma „Outlets.de GmbH.“ nicht in das Handelsregister eingetragen werden kann.


Meldung der IHK Darmstadt


----------



## sonne86 (7 März 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Hallo,
leider ist es auch mir vergangenes Jahr passiert und ich bin in die Falle von *outlet.de* getappt. Leider war ich damals so dumm und habe nach der Ersten Mahnung die 96.00 Euro gezahlt. Heute kam die 2. Zahlungsauforderung und mein Freund fand heraus, dass es sich um eine Betrugsfirma handelt. Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten? Soll ich jetzt, wie ihr alle hier, einfach nichts machen oder haben die jetzt was gegen mich in der Hand, weil ja die Erste Zahlung Erfolg hatte?


----------



## Goblin (7 März 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...zocker-muessen-wegen-betrugs-vor-gericht.html


----------



## dvill (24 März 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Rendsburger im Internet abgezockt


> Die Entgeltforderung habe "Icontent" inzwischen an die Firma "ProPayment" abgetreten - interessant dabei: Sie hat dieselbe Postadresse wie "IContent" in Rodgau. Die Drohungen lesen sich diesmal noch drastischer, vom "Gerichtsvollzieher", einer "Pfändung der Rente" und einer "Eidesstattlichen Versicherung" ist die Rede. Netterweise bietet man Klaus P. diesmal aber eine "Ratenzahlung ohne Mehrkosten" an.


----------



## bernhard (24 März 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

https://www.taunussparkasse.de/modu...tfallen/Information/&[email protected]@[email protected]@IF


> Kontokündigung bei Internetfallen, Internet-Abzockern oder der für sie tätigen Inkassounternehmen
> 
> In einem am 22.3.2011 abgeschlossenen Vergleich vor dem Landgericht Frankfurt hat sich die ProPayment GmbH verpflichtet, ab dem 22.3.2011 ihre Bankverbindung bei der Taunus Sparkasse nicht mehr in Rechnungen / Mahnungen anzugeben. Die Taunus Sparkasse hat die Geschäftsverbindung zur ProPayment GmbH wirksam zum 8.4.2011 gekündigt und wird das Konto der ProPayment GmbH entsprechend schließen.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (25 April 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Die Zahlungserpresser zeigen geistige Armut angesichts schwächelnder Zahlungsquoten:

http://blog.icontent.de/2011/04/07/die-saison-ist-erffnet/


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Zahlungserpresser zeigen geistige Armut angesichts schwächelnder Zahlungsquoten:


Not macht erfinderisch. Man  "kreiert"  sein eigenes Jubelblog 


> Blog der IContent GmbH zu [noparse]www.outlets.de[/noparse]


----------



## Goblin (25 April 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Die berühmten Trophäenurteile dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen
http://blog.icontent.de/category/icontent_gmbh/


So sieht díe Realität aus
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html

Kein seiöses Unternehmen würde auf die Idee kommen irgendwelche Urteile zu veröffentlichen

[...]

Dann müssen tausende andere wohl blind sein

_[Unsinn entfernt. Gefährdende Links deaktiviert. Bitte vor dem Schreiben nachdenken. Danke. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (30 April 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Outlets.de Abzocke (widerspruch, konto sperre)


> Ich habe gerade bei der Bank in Oberursel angerufen auf die man das Geld für Outlets.de (Firma ProPayment GmbH)  zahlen soll, da diese Bank und wohl vorher auch schon ewig viele andere Banken 1000de von Beschwerden von angeblichen Kunden von Outlets.de erhalten haben, wurden diese Konten eingefroren (geperrt)


----------



## Lefti (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Hallo liebe mitbetroffene,

ich habe eink leines Problem:
Meine Freundin hatte sich dort letztes Jahr "angemeldet" und die einflatternde Rechnung auch leider bezahlt! :unzufrieden:
Nun habe ich dieses Jahr die Rechnung gesehen und dachte mir so nicht, leider wohl zu spät, oder!?
Muss ich nun noch die zweite Rechnung zahlen? Wie komme ich da raus? Im Brief heisst es, nach begleichen der Rechnung erlischt die Mitgliedschaft, sofern keine weitere Zahlung oder Auftrag mehr geleistet wird.
Ich verstehe das nun so, das sie zahlen muss und in einem Jahr dann raus ist, richtig!?

Danke für eure hilfen!

gruß Lefti


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Lefti schrieb:


> Muss ich nun noch die zweite Rechnung zahlen?


Tausendmal gefragt und  tausendmal dieselbe Antwort: 

Hier lesen >> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Heinecke1983 (10 Mai 2011)

*Wo werben die denn?*

Wo werben diese Abzocker denn eigentlich noch? Wie seit Ihr auf deren Seite gekommen? So in den normalen Suchmaschinen etc. findet man die doch garnicht mehr!? Mfg Heinz


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Z. B. bei eBay, Facebook usw. Außerdem gibt es Partnerprogramme, über die die Werbung ausgelagert wird.


----------



## Heinecke1983 (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Z. B. bei eBay, Facebook usw. Außerdem gibt es Partnerprogramme, über die die Werbung ausgelagert wird.



Ebay bindet doch Google Adsense ein, das heißt man benötigt einen google Account!? Diesen haben sie scheinbar ja nicht da ja sonst auch google Werbung geschalten werden würde. Find ich schon seltsam so eine große Zahl an geschädigten aber kein klarer Hinweis wie sie auf die Seite gelangten....


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Heinecke1983 schrieb:


> So in den normalen Suchmaschinen etc. findet man die doch garnicht mehr!?


Die  Nutzlosbranche zieht im wesentlichen "Altlasten" durch. Neuabgezockte gibt es kaum noch
 >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...m-alleingang-gegen-abzocker-2.html#post332849 



Heinecke1983 schrieb:


> Find ich schon seltsam so eine große Zahl an geschädigten aber kein klarer Hinweis wie sie auf die Seite gelangten....


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html



Heinecke1983 schrieb:


> Wo werben diese Abzocker denn eigentlich noch? Wie seit Ihr auf deren Seite gekommen?


Den Betreffenden ist in den seltensten Fällen klar, wie sie auf die Seite gelangt sind.
meist über Landingpages  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Unter

http://www.zivilurteile.de/assets/Uploads/ICONTENTSTARHEINLANDPFALZVERFUEGUNG01.pdf

Seite 6 oben steht jedenfalls noch ein bekannter Name aus der Szene.


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Rendsburger im Internet abgezockt


> Wieder soll er 101 Euro zahlen. Wieder überweist seine Frau. Doch dann kommt die Überraschung: Wenig später wird ihr der Betrag zurücküberwiesen.


Ist der Geldspeicher so voll, dass die keine Beutezahlungen mehr annehmen können?


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Mai 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Eher wurde dem Nutzlosen das Bankkonto gekündigt. Dann kommt das Geld unverrichteter Dinge zurück.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Mai 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Rendsburger im Internet abgezockt


Was ein Müll in dem Artikel  verzapft wird: u.A: 


> Klaus P. ist ratlos. "Was sollen wir machen?", fragt er. Eine Antwort hat T. M. von der Verbraucherberatung: "Auf unserer Internetseite www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de sollten Betroffene unter den kapiteln "service" und "Musterbriefe" unseren Musterbrief "Internetabzocke bei Volljährigen" herunterladen und abschicken, um Konsequenzen wie einen negativen Schufa-Eintrag zu vermeiden. Aussitzen hilft nicht."


Es gibt keinen einzigen  nachweislichen Fall  eines  Schufaeintrages  eines Nutzlosfallenbetreibers.


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen einzigen  nachweislichen Fall  eines  Schufaeintrages  eines Nutzlosfallenbetreibers.


...ich widerspreche ungern. Was Buratinoprojekte angeht mag das zutreffend sein aber an anderen Fronten gibt es das sehr wohl. Beispiel:



Tatsachen liefern z. B. die Abmahnanwälte aus Hamm, die im selben Haus ihren Sitz haben wie das zuvor tätige Inkasso für diesen Mist hier: 





schlager schrieb:


> VALUDO AG (Produktclub)



Übrigens, von den Hammerner wird man zukünftig wahrscheinlich noch viel zu lesen bekommen: Domnowski Payments/Domnowski Inkasso GmbH - Home / Internet World - Internet World Kongress, jetzt wo der Markt an anderen Stellen stark ausgedünnt wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Mai 2011)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Von mir aus


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juli 2011)

Die Googleadensefallen werden verfeinert.

Suche nach waschmaschine

Liefert u.A. diese Adsensewerbung


> Waschmaschinen - Outlet
> w*w.waschmaschine11de.com
> Sie geben hierfür öffentlich +1. Rückgängig machen
> bis zu 49 % reduziert
> Jetzt richtig sparen !


oder auch waschmaschine-neun.com/

Und wo landet man nach ein paar Klicks >> http://www.outlets.de/anmeldung/ShowImpressum


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juli 2011)

noch eine > de-waschmaschine.com


----------



## dvill (7 August 2011)

Die Einschüchterungswelle für die neuen Mahndrohschreiben läuft auf Hochtouren.

Google zeigt, welche Suchwortkombinationen häufig sind.

Zugleich findet man 5-fach Bezahlwerbung auf Seiten, die "Marketing mit Urteilen" betreiben, die für Verbraucher nicht maßgeblich sind.

Die Zahlerquote scheint zu Recht ganz unten zu sein.


----------



## Reducal (7 August 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Die Einschüchterungswelle für die neuen Mahndrohschreiben läuft auf Hochtouren.



Richtig! Und die "Beilage" mit dem anderweitigen Urteil des AG Langen liegt nicht nur beim Berliner/Münchener Erntehelfer bei sondern auch beim hessischen Anbieter selbst, wenn der auf das hauseigene Konto der ProPayment GmbH eingezahlt werden soll.


----------



## jupp11 (7 August 2011)

Google ist out, amazon ist in :

Suche bei amazon  z.B  für Adidas  liefert  unten auf der Seite "Gesponsorte Links"
 Landingspages von Outlets.


----------



## dvill (8 August 2011)

Die Hektik und der Werbeaufwand werden verständlich:

http://blog.beck.de/2011/01/02/deut...rueckmeldung-des-kammergerichts#comment-34165


> Ich habe soeben vom VG Berlin die Mitteilung erhalten, dass ein Termin für die Verhandlung Anfang nächster Woche öffentlich bekannt gegeben wird.
> 
> http://www.berlin.de/sen/justiz/gerichte/vg/presse/


----------



## dvill (8 August 2011)

Dümmer geht immer:

http://www.google.de/webhp?hl=de#sc...c.r_pw.&fp=3b621ea564215fdc&biw=1319&bih=1079


----------



## dvill (9 August 2011)

Die vorstehend verlinkte Anbiederung gegenüber dem BDIU scheint sehr einseitig zu sein: http://www.inkasso.de/presse/pressemeldungen/hinweis/index.html


> Hinweis: „Deutsche Zentral Inkasso“ nicht Mitglied im Inkassoverband
> 
> Berlin, 26. Juli 2011 – Aktuell wenden sich zahlreiche Verbraucher mit Nachfragen zu der Firma „DOZ Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH“ an den Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen e.V. (BDIU), Berlin. Der Branchenverband weist darauf hin, dass diese Firma nicht Mitglied des BDIU ist.
> 
> Verbrauchern, die Fragen zu Zahlungsaufforderungen der „Deutschen Zentral Inkasso“ haben, rät der BDIU derweil, sich direkt an das zuständige Kammergericht Berlin, Elßholzstraße 30–33, 10781 Berlin zu wenden. Das Kammergericht hatte zuletzt am 26. Januar über den Verfahrensstand zur Registrierung der „Deutschen Zentral Inkasso“ berichtet: www.berlin.de/sen/justiz/gerichte/kg/presse/archiv/20110126.1540.328457.html


----------



## dvill (14 August 2011)

Aktuell wird wohl dringend Kohle benötigt. Mindestens 7-fach führt Bezahlwerbung bei Google nach dem gleichen Strickmuster direkt in die Einschüchterungsfalle.


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Markenrecht? Ob es eine Vereinbarung zur Verwertung des geschützten Namens in der Domain (Verwechslungsgefahr) und der Landingpage mit den Rechteinhabern gibt? Hier ein Beispiel aus dvill´s Grabungen:


----------



## dvill (14 August 2011)

Das Markenrecht ist wahrscheinlich total egal, weil ja alles so anonym registriert ist. Da sind Profis zugange.

Ich habe mal mit Smartsniff die Datenpäckchen angeschaut.

Aus der großen weiten Welt mit den anonym registrierten Domains endet alles wie gewohnt in "Good Old Germany".

Dies hier ist nett:
	
	



```
GET /m2/affilixgmbh/mbox/standard?mboxHost=www.outlets.de&mboxSession=1313353164200-256643&mboxPage=1313353164200-256643&mboxXDomain=x-only&mboxCount=1&mbox=Outlets_VIEW&mboxId=0&mboxTime=1313360364700&mboxURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.outlets.de%2F%3Fi%3Dadidas%26p%3D10020%26target%3Dadidas&mboxReferrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.adidasbuy61.com%2F&mboxVersion=38 HTTP/1.1
Accept: */*
Referer: http://www.outlets.de/?i=adidas&p=10020&target=adidas
Accept-Language: de
User-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 5.1; Trident/4.0)
Accept-Encoding: gzip, deflate
Host: affilixgmbh.tt.omtrdc.net
Connection: Keep-Alive
Cookie: mboxSession=1313352480649-613163; mboxPC=1313352480649-613163.21

HTTP/1.1 200 OK
P3P: CP="NOI DSP CURa OUR STP COM"
Set-Cookie: mboxPC=1313352480649-613163.21; Domain=affilixgmbh.tt.omtrdc.net; Expires=Sun, 28-Aug-2011 20:19:32 GMT; Path=/m2/affilixgmbh
Content-Type: text/javascript
Content-Length: 190
Date: Sun, 14 Aug 2011 20:19:32 GMT
Server: Test & Target

mboxFactories.get('default').get('Outlets_VIEW',0).setOffer(new mboxOfferDefault()).loaded();mboxFactories.get('default').getCookieManager().setCookie("session","1313352480649-613163",1860);
```
Hierbei ist die "Remote Address : 70.42.13.100".

Wer ist denn nun affilixgmbh? Da kommt ja keiner drauf. So klein ist die Welt.


----------



## geschockt (19 August 2011)

Das ist ja alles ganz toll anzuhören, aber ich habe nun auch schon zum 2. mal von diesem
Inkassobüro Post bekommen, ein Brief war sogar mit einem Detmolder Urteil bestückt.
Die Verbraucherzentrale rät mir zu einem Anwalt. Die haben ja dieses Jahr schon einige Male vor Gericht gewonnen!
Was soll ich tun? Ein Anwalt kostet mich ja auch ne Stange Geld.
Ich sollte bis spätestens 16.8.11 zahlen, was ich natürlich NICHT getan habe, bin ja kein Geldesel...
HILFE


----------



## bernhard (19 August 2011)

Die wollen Geld. Also drohen die, was das Zeug hält.

Was ändert sich, ob die einmal, zweimal oder hundertmal schreiben?

Wo besteht Handlungsbedarf?

Altpapier ist Wertstoff. Das kann man sammeln.


----------



## geschockt (19 August 2011)

Soll ich so einen Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale per Einscheiben an die Inkasso schicken?
Ich habe ein Urteil gelesen, da hat das Gericht zugunsten von diesem t. F. entschieden, weil der "geschädigte" gar nicht´s gemacht hat.


----------



## bernhard (19 August 2011)

Es lohnt sich auch immer, im Freien einen Hut mit Blitzableiter zu tragen. Es könnte sonst der Blitz unvorbereitet eintreffen.

Wer sich von der Verbraucherzentrale beraten lässt, kann das tun, was diese rät.

Die "Beratung" von der Gegenseite und die damit verbundene Desinformation und Angstmache ist erfahrungsgemäß wenig hilfreich.


----------



## geschockt (19 August 2011)

Also unternehme ich gar nicht´s?
Ich fand es schon komisch, da ich letztmals am 28.05.2010 von der RAZ hörte und nun 15 Monate später von diesem dubiosen Deutschen Inkasso.
Ich denke Du weisst was Du da sagtst und darum vertraue ich Dir und unternehme mal gar nicht´s, denke in ein paar Jahren werden die wohl endgültig aufgeben.....
Eigentlich müsste man diesen F. mal besuchen, wir hier alle zusammen auf einmal....


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2011)

Zumindest wird es so jetzt wieder von den Verbraucherzentralen empfohlen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 August 2011)

geschockt schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man diesen F. mal besuchen, wir hier alle zusammen auf einmal....


Meines Erachtens ist der Stacheldraht, hinter dem dieser Bursche und sein Cheffe sitzen, unüberwindbar. Das schaffen nur die Justizbehörden. Doch die wollen nicht, da das Gebiet unter Artenschutz steht!


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2011)

geschockt schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man diesen F. mal besuchen, wir hier alle zusammen auf einmal...


Ihr hier, das wären ein paar hundert. Aber alle, die eine Rechnung von dem Firmenkonglomerat für etwas erhalten haben, dass sie gar nicht kaufen wollten oder wovon sie gar nichts wussten, das sind zwischenzeitlich Millionen! Die Strafverfolgungsbehörden sind nicht im Stande, strafbewährte Tatbestände konkret auf Handlungen der Verantwortlichen umzulegen, da es am Zusammenhang oder dessen Erkennung mangelt. Bleibt nur noch die zivile Feststellung der Rechtmäßigkeit solcher Forderungen oder eben der zivile Ungehorsam. Man darf nicht zu Straftaten auffordern oder zu diesen anstiften und genau deshalb halten sich die altgedienten Aktivisten hier auch zurück - nur die Gedanken, die sind frei!


----------



## Hippo (19 August 2011)

Nichts zu tun ist bevor ein Mahnbescheid kommt absolut unschädlich, bei Abzockern eh.
Guggst Du die Links in meiner Signatur dazu an - das sollte helfen.
Wenn die Geld wollen müssen DIE beweisen daß der Anspruch besteht und nicht nur behauptet wird


----------



## Hippo (19 August 2011)

geschockt schrieb:


> Soll ich so einen Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale per Einscheiben an die Inkasso schicken?...



guggst Du da ... >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Wie schreibt Goblin auch immer - "es ist wurscht ob Du denen einen Widerspruch oder das Vaterunser schickst" macht keinen Unterschied


----------



## dvill (19 August 2011)

Neues vom "Buchhalter".


> Hinter vielen Abofallen steht eine Person


----------



## geschockt (20 August 2011)

Man darf nicht zu Straftaten auffordern oder zu diese anstiften und genau deshalb halten sich die altgedienten Aktivisten hier auch zurück - nur die Gedanken, die sind frei!

Hey das hast Du falsch verstanden,´ich habe hier niemanden versucht in irgendeiner Weise zu einer Straftat anzustiften´


----------



## Hippo (20 August 2011)

geschockt schrieb:


> ...Eigentlich müsste man diesen F. *mal besuchen*, wir hier *alle zusammen auf einmal....*



Na DAS könnte man schon ...
... wenn man wollte ...
... "mißverstehen" ... (oder auch nicht)


----------



## scout112 (21 August 2011)

katijasi schrieb:


> *AW: me too Postings outlets.de*
> 
> ups ok
> 
> ...



www.benefind.de aufrufen und für eine gute Sache mit der Seite spenden ohne zu bezahlen.Eifach durch den Aufruf.z.b.für peta


----------



## scout112 (21 August 2011)

Hallo,
im Moment überfluten die Abzocker mit einer neuen Masche Deutschland.
Die "Firma" Deutsche Inkasso Zentrale verschickt massig Briefe mit einem fotokopierten Formblatt des Amtsgerichts Detmolt.
Die Telefonzentrale des oben genannten Amtsgerichts brach darauf hin völlig zusammen.
Alles Fake!!
Wer DIZ anruft,landet in einer Telefonschleife,die nur verfremdete und einschüchternde Gerichtsurteile runterleiert.Niemals wird ein Mensch rangehen.
Nachfrage in Detmold hat ergeben,dass man das Ganze in den Rundordner werfen kann.
Bericht im TV,Akte 2011:Aussitzen und keinesfalls zahlen!!
Gruß scout


----------



## Hippo (21 August 2011)

AG-Urteile beziehen sich IMMER nur auf den einzelnen verhandelten Fall
Es darf durchaus gemutmaßt werden ob sich der Beklagte überhaupt (richtig) verteidigt hat und das ganze somit in der Kategorie "Trophäenurteil" abgeheftet werden kann


----------



## dvill (26 August 2011)

Der total durchgeknallte Netzindianer betreibt auch ein Forum:

http://www.outlets.de/outletsforum/showthread.php?p=1310#post1310

Für die guten Tipps zahlt sicher jeder zufriedenen Kunde gerne mal 96 Euro pro Jahr. Mysteriös ist, wie Gäste ohne Anmeldung Beiträge schreiben, wenn diese Funktion sowie auch die Anmeldung gesperrt ist.


----------



## jupp11 (26 August 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Der total durchgeknallte Netzindianer betreibt auch ein Forum:


Möglicherweise ein Überbleibsel  aus der "guten alten" Zeit , als die Seite noch ganz anders aussah 
>>  http://web.archive.org/web/20081212061734/http://www.outlets.de/
Der Admin >> http://www.outlets.de/outletsforum/member.php?u=1


> Registriert seit     07.05.2008
> Beiträge     1
> Letzte Aktivität: 12.10.*2010* 07:43


Die User stammen fast alle aus 2008.  Die Gastbeiträge sind vermutlich neu hinzugefakt 
Die Domain war aktiv   von Juli  2000 bis 2001 und  dann wieder  ab Juli 2008 also bevor sie zur Abofalle mutierte


----------



## dvill (27 August 2011)

Die Technik, an das Geld zu kommen, ändert sich. Die Methode bleibt:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...ubiosen-Internetseiten-profitieren-92207.html


> Schließlich könne niemand für Aktionen von Kunden haftbar gemacht werden.


Das ist schon einmal praktisch.

Dann können auch anonym an jedem Wochenende frische Fängerdomains installiert werden:

http://whois.domaintools.com/verkauf-adidas11.com


> Creation Date: 26-Aug-2011


http://whois.domaintools.com/adidasauslauf28.com


> Creation Date: 25-Aug-2011


Die Markenrichtlinie von Google

https://adwords.google.com/support/...6118&ctx=cb&src=cb&cbid=p40c4z59yqtr&cbrank=1

ist wohl nur ein Witz. Und am Wochende sind bei dem Weltunternehmen alle feiern.

Natürlich hat der total durchgeknallte Netzindianer auf seiner Festung in Rodgau nicht die geringste Ahnung, welcher anonyme Dritte jedes Wochende erneut frische Marken-Domains registriert, Adwords scharfschaltet und frische Beutekunden ins Fangnetz leitet.


----------



## dvill (27 August 2011)

Nachtrag: Natürlich kann man die Zahlen in den Markennamen-Fängerdomains hoch- und runterzählen.

Weil man wohl dringend Geld benötigt, wird Adwords regelrecht geflutet. Im Bild sind gleich mal 7 Leimruten gelegt.


----------



## dvill (3 September 2011)

Heute mal 8 Fängerdomains für Adidas.


----------



## dvill (23 September 2011)

Mal testen, ob es was bringt: http://adwords.google.com/support/aw/bin/request.py?hl=de&origin=cluster&contact_type=feedback&rd=1

Kostenfallen-Werbung zum Suchwort "Adidas" sollte gegen die Adwords-Regeln verstoßen. Zur Zeit sind einige Betrügerseiten für "Adidas" online. Mal sehen, wie das Wochende wird.


----------



## Goblin (23 September 2011)

Man sollte mal "Adidas" darüber informieren. Glaube kaum dass die mit so einem Dreck in Verbindung gebracht werden wollen


----------



## dvill (24 September 2011)

Das muss noch nichts heißen, aber der total durchgeknallte Netzindianer hat zur Zeit keine Fängerwerbung zu "Adidas" bei Google laufen. Das war in den letzen Wochen zu dieser Zeit am Samstag immer der Fall.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 September 2011)

Gegen solche unlautere Werbung unter Missbrauch fremder Markennamen gibt es ja schließlich Zwangsmittel wie Abmahnung und einstweilige Verfügung, Aber darüber berichtet der durchgeknallte Stacheldrahtmönch in seinem Selbstbeweihräucherungs-Blog natürlich nicht. Ebenfalls nicht über den sicherlich saftigen Streitwert so einer einstweiligen Verfügung. Wenn es um Markenrecht geht, dann wird das erst so richtig schweinisch teuer.


----------



## dvill (25 September 2011)

Es ist noch nicht eindeutig, was läuft.

Der total durchgeknallte Netzindianer mit der besonderen "Marketingidee"

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/UNIQ131693836822679/link917141A.html

ist jedenfalls an diesem Wochenende weniger oft sichtbar und arbeitet zur Zeit mit heute neu registrierten Domains, z.B.

http://whois.domaintools.com/adidasparen90.com

Das war zuletzt nicht so, d.h. die Domains waren vor dem Wochenende frisch registriert und das Wochenende über aktiv. Die Frage ist, ob Google auf Meldungen reagiert oder nicht. Google gibt keine Auskunft, man muss die Reaktionen beobachten.


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2011)

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet.pdf


> Stand: Positives Urteil vor dem Landgericht Frankfurt erstritten. IContent hat mittlerweile Berufung eingelegt. Die zweite Instanz hat unsere Ansicht durch Versäumnisurteil bestätigt. Das Unternehmen hat Einspruch eingelegt.


Zeit schinden mit allen Tricks.


----------



## Hippo (5 Oktober 2011)

Du hast doch nichts anderes erwartet oder?


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2011)

Wie läufts business?

http://www.blackhatadwords.com/


> Products I am currently working on
> 
> Right now I have being working with clients in which 90% products are unethical which google doesnt allow them to run.


Zufällig gelistet auf: http://www.mallorca-ferien-urlaub.de/blog/tag/informationen/


----------



## dvill (5 November 2011)

"Neues" aus dem Kasperle-Inkassotheater: Jetzt mal wieder Mahnfolter mit der Schufa-Keule:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ten_skies/6311921185/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Antiscammer (5 November 2011)

Die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso ist gemäß Aussage der Schufa gar kein Mitglied dort und kann also gar nicht bei der Schufa eintragen.

Wenn man so eine hohle Drohung mit einem übergroßen 32-er Schrift-Font aufsetzt, dass es bald die halbe Seite füllt, dann muss wohl arg die Hütte brennen. Die brauchen wohl dringend Geld.


----------



## Teleton (5 November 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Zentral Inkasso ist gemäß Aussage der Schufa gar kein Mitglied dort und kann also gar nicht bei der Schufa eintragen.


Die sind natürlich viel spitzfindiger. Die behaupten nicht selbst eintragen zu können sondern nur das ein Vollstreckungsverfahren eingetragen werden könnte.
Die Schufa wertet auch die öffentlichen Schuldnerverzeichnisse bei den Amtgerichten aus.
Die bräuchten also nur klagen (Chance 1:100000), zu gewinnen (Chance 1:50), erfolglos zu vollstrecken (Chance 1:5) Eidesstattliche Versicherung abnehmen lassen, die wird eingetragen von Schufa ausgewertet und da wäre dann der Eintrag.
Also nicht so richtig fies gelogen sondern nur ein Hinweis auf recht unwahrscheinliche Abläufe. Genauso wie es sein könnte das Deutschland 17 : 0  gegen Brasilien die WM gewinnt.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 November 2011)

Die Schufa hat im übrigen selbst kein Interesse daran, sich zum Steigbügelhalter für die haltlosen Drohungen von Abzockern machen zu lassen. Das würde mit der Selbstdarstellung der Schufa als seriöse und neutrale Agentur kollidieren und ihren Ruf beschädigen. Bei massenhaften Einmeldungen aus Mengeninkasso bei untergeschobenen Verträgen wäre das Inkassobüro bzw. der Anwalt ganz schnell aus der Schufa-Mitgliedschaft rausgeworfen. Das ist tatsächlich einige Male passiert, in den wenigen Fällen, wo Inkassoabzocker tatsächlich Schufa-Mitglieder waren.


----------



## dvill (7 November 2011)

Die Mahndroherei dieser Bande ist längst ausgenudelt.

Die Opfer finden das lästig, mehr nicht. Beispiel: http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/mahnungen-von-der-deutschen-inkasso-zentrale---unberechtigte-abzocke


> Nun schickt die Deutsche Inkasso Zentrale noch immer Mahungen. Meine Mutter ist schon verzweifelt und möchte diese Briefe nicht mehr sehen .(Wie lange werden die Briefe noch weiter geschickt???)


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 November 2011)

> Wie informierte Richter urteilen, zeigt uns das nachfolgende *Urteil des AG Gladbeck* (12 C 267/11) in Sachen ProPayment GmbH / IContent / Outlets.de


http://www.abzocknews.de/2011/11/22/wie-informierte-richter-urteilen/


----------



## Teleton (22 November 2011)

Sehr schön! Da kam die Notbremse = Klagerücknahme zu spät. Vor der mündlichen Verhandlung (bzw dem Stellen der Anträge) kann auch ohne Zustimmung des Beklagten zurückgenommen werden. Danach nicht mehr, erfreulich vom Beklagten der Rücknahme nicht zuzustimmen und damit ein Urteil zu erzwingen.

Aus dem Grunde sind veröffentlichte klagestattgebende Urteile auch nicht viel wert, der Kläger kann 100 Anläufe gemacht haben und 99 mal zurückgenommen haben ohne das irgendjemand davon erfährt. Nur in Fällen wie oben, wo die Anträge schon gestellt waren bevor das Gericht seine Rechtsauffassung äußerte und der Beklagte der Rücknahme nicht zustimmt geht das für die Kläger schief.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 November 2011)

AG Gladbeck - 12C267/11 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht man sich die hinter der Seite wxw.outlets.de stehende Firma IContent GmbH an, so fällt auf, dass auf deren Internetseite nicht das Kundengeschäft im Mittelpunkt steht.


Erinnert mich an den Witz mit dem Bären und dem Jäger. Schöne Klatsche mit süffisantem Unterton.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 November 2011)

Ja, natürlich eine berechtigte und verdiente Watsche für den Abzocker mit seinem angeblichen "Premium Content". Der wird sich davon allerdings nicht bremsen lassen, das Urteil entfaltet Wirkung nur für den betreffenden Einzelfall. Immerhin zeigt das Urteil wieder einmal mehr, dass man keine Angst vor den ohnehin extrem seltenen Klagen der Online Content haben muss, weil ein guter Anwalt das mit vernünftiger Argumentation ohne weiteres abbiegen kann.


----------



## dvill (24 November 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Aus dem Grunde sind veröffentlichte klagestattgebende Urteile auch nicht viel wert, der Kläger kann 100 Anläufe gemacht haben und 99 mal zurückgenommen haben ohne das irgendjemand davon erfährt. Nur in Fällen wie oben, wo die Anträge schon gestellt waren bevor das Gericht seine Rechtsauffassung äußerte und der Beklagte der Rücknahme nicht zustimmt geht das für die Kläger schief.


Die Zahlen sind in Wirklichkeit vermutlich noch eindrucksvoller.

Im letzten Jahr rühmte sich ein Inkassopresser der Fallgrubenbetreiber, 3500 Mahnbescheide beantragt zu haben.

In der Folge wurden mehr oder vor allem weniger nachvollziehbare Trophäenurteile "vermarktet", z.B.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/die-trophäenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.31262/

Diese sind aber zahlenmäßig viel weniger als 35.

Die Ausbeute von 100 beantragten Mahnbescheiden ist also viel weniger als ein ganzer Fall, in dem ein Provinzrichter am Amtsgericht oder der betroffene Verbraucher sich verladen ließen.

Die Beitreibung der Forderungen aus Fallgrubenangeboten durch echte Mahnbescheide ist deshalb "unwirtschaftlich".


----------



## Antiscammer (24 November 2011)

Der beantragt nie im Leben 3.500 Mahnbescheide pro Jahr. Die Foren würden allesamt überlaufen vor Hilfe-Geschrei.


----------



## dvill (29 November 2011)

http://www.stern.de/tv/sterntv/abof...-outletsde-ahnungslose-kunden-ab-1756391.html

Blöde Frage: Andere gibt es nicht.


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2012)

http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=29203


> Es wird ein sehr langer Vortrag zur Bildschirmauflösung und was damals (2006 – 2007) wohl Standard war. Und so habe ich das bisher kennengelernt, wenn einer lange über einen bestimmten Punkt redet ist da ein Schwachpunkt zu finden (Ich war mal im Vertrieb).





> Der Verteidiger versuchte von jedem Zeugen den damals eingesetzten PC zwecks einer Untersuchung vom Zeugen zu erhalten.


Einschüchtern und Angst machen auch hier.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (14 Mai 2012)

Und immer schön ablenken vom Hauptthema. Die Frage müsste lauten: "aus wessen Sicht machen diese Webseiten, bzw. die Machart dieser Webseiten inkl. der kostenintensiven Werbeschaltung überhaupt einen Sinn? Wie sieht es mit dem Gegenwert für den Nutzer = Zahler aus?" Die Antwort kann ja nur lauten, dass solche Webseiten und ihre Machart nur Sinn aus Sicht des Betreibers machen, wie der Name schon sagt, es sind Nutzlos-Seiten einer Nutzlosbranche. Dann könnte man wahlweise das Thema "Wucher" in den Ring werfen, oder einfach auf den Adressbuchbetrug verweisen, der ja auch jahrelang ungestraft durch die Lande gezogen ist, bis der Gesetzgeber endlich die organisierte Kriminalität dahinter anerkannt hat.

Ein gewisser Herr aus der Branche soll mal auf exakt das Thema Nutzen angesprochen worden sein. Wie oft man seine Mitbewohner rausschmeißen müsste, dass sich überhaupt ein Sinn für ein 2-jähriges Abonnement auf seiner Seite für die Suche nach Mitbewohnern ergeben würde. Charmant lächelnd soll er die Schultern gezuckt haben. Aber das ist doch das Merkmal, dass man sich eben keinem Wettbewerb stellen will und von daher völlig sinnbefreite Angebote ins Netz stellt, und dann trickreich Verträge unterzuschieben.


----------



## dvill (31 August 2012)

http://www.vzbv.de/cps/rde/xbcr/vzbv/Kostenfallen_im_Internet.pdf


> Ordnungsgeldverfahren: IContent versandte an Verbraucher, die sich vermeintlich beim outlets.de registriert haben lassen, Rechnungen mit der unzulässigen Klausel: „Zahlung laut AGB ein Jahr im Voraus“. Dieses Verhalten verstößt gegen die von uns erstrittene gerichtliche Entscheidung. Wir haben am 28.06.2012 beim LG Frankfurt ein Ordnungsgeldverfahren eingeleitet.


----------



## dvill (15 September 2012)

http://hagendorff.org/2012/09/14/ag...-von-e-mail-stalking-durch-abofalle-12-000-e/


> Nachdem es anerkannt ist, dass ein Unterlassungsanspruch für unerlaubte e-mail Werbung gegeben ist, müsste erst recht ein solcher bei untergeschobenen Verträgen und Mahnungen mit solchen Forderungen, die der Absender selbst nicht für plausibel halten darf, per e-mail gelten. Wir sind also gespannt und für weiterhelfende Hinweise anderer “Leidensgenossen” von Abofallenstalking dankbar.


Inkassostalking ist eine unzumutbare Belästigung von Wegelagerern, die als total durchgeknallte Netzbanditen unberechtigte "freiwillige" Zahlungen erpressen wollen.


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2012)

http://www.vzbv.de/10423.htm


> Ordnungsgeld gegen IContent GmbH verhängt





> Der vzbv hatte gegen die Betreiberin der Internetseite www.outlets.de bereits in der Vergangenheit auf Unterlassung geklagt. Mit Urteil vom 17. Juni 2010 hatte das LG Frankfurt dem Unternehmen unter anderem untersagt, auf der Internetseite eine Klausel zu verwenden, wonach die Vergütung für die Dauer von zwölf Monaten im Voraus berechnet wird. Hiergegen verstieß das Unternehmen mehrfach, woraufhin jetzt das Ordnungsgeld festgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (6 Oktober 2012)

Die nur 9000 Euro wird MB schon noch übrig haben und das trotz ausgiebiger Reisen nach Südamerika und den USA in den letzten paar Monaten.


----------



## dvill (14 Dezember 2012)

Der total durchgeknallte Netzganove bekommt Nachhilfe vor Gericht:

http://hagendorff.org/2012/12/11/bu...ssungsurteil-des-lg-frankfurt-vom-10-12-2012/


> Das Gericht hat die Betreiberin der Webseite outlets.de gestern 10.12.2012 sinngemäß verurteilt,
> 1. es zu unterlassen, die e-mail Adresse des Widerklägers (eines Verbrauchers, der
> bestritten hatte, sich bei outlets.de angemeldet zu haben) bei Meidung eines Ordnungsgeldes von bis zu 25.000 € ersatzweise Ordnungsgeld ersatzweise Ordnungshaft, zu vollstrecken an ihrem Geschäftsführer, zu nutzen,
> insbesondere an die e-mail Adresse [email protected] (Name hier natürlich
> ...


Merke: Die IP-Adresse beweist nichts.


----------



## dvill (14 Dezember 2012)

http://wordpress.patchworkmarkt.com/?p=36152


> 13.12.2012
> Die R. legt Berufung ein – das OLG ist die nächste Instanz


Das hört sich nach Beratungsresistenz an.


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2013)

Die Inkassoeinschüchterungen sind noch nicht vorbei:

http://www.stern.de/noch-fragen/geb...-outlets-de-wass-soll-ich-tun-1000613341.html


> Habe von solvenza inkasso ein vergleichsangebot erhalten ich soll 80 euro zahlen.der auftraggsgeber ist outlets.de


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Juli 2013)

Ich wüsste ein besseres Vergleichsangebot.

Formulierungsvorschlag für Vergleichsangebot an "Solvenza":


> Ich geh für 80 Euro gepflegt essen. Und Ihr geht [email protected]
> Ist das nicht ein fairer Vergleich?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 Oktober 2013)

Die Katze lässt das Mausen nicht, der Abzocker lässt das Mahnen nicht! 

Der Alt-Matador von outlets.de wurde ja aus der Schußlinie herausgelöst, was macht dann das Abzockgeflecht mit den vielen vielen schönen offenen "Forderungen" in deren hinterrücks erschlichenes angebliches Zustandekommen ja ach so viel investiert worden ist?

Rüschtisch, man aktiviert den NN und seine Schwester AN und macht munter weiter, als wäre nie etwas geschehen: Klick (2. Beitrag) 

Frage: man hört vom Revisionsverfahren des Alt-Matadoren vor dem BGH so wenig?


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2013)

Wenn er es gewonnen hätte, dann hätte er es uns sicher wissen lassen. 

Wahrscheinlich dauert das noch.


----------

